# Meatloaf



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Meatloaf 

1-1/2 lb. ground beef 
2 slices whole wheat bread  
1/2 c. cream 
1/3 c. tomato sauce 
1 egg 
1/4 c. grated parmesan cheese 
1/3 c. chopped green pepper 
salt and pepper to taste 

Crumble bread into a bowl and pour cream over it. In another bowl, combine remaining ingredients. When the bread is soft and has soaked up the cream, add to other mixture. 

Put in casserole dish and bake at 350 deg. for 1 hour.


----------

